# NR's what zone do you plan on hunting in '03?



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

*What zone do you plan on hunting?*​
Zone 1211.11%Zone 2633.33%Zone 31055.56%


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I am just doing this on my own to get a feel of where our NR guests/members plan on hunting this fall. If you do not wish to name the town at least name the zone or an area of the state that you plan on hunting in. This is not meant for anything other than curiosity on my part, there are no hidden agendas or other motives to this question. Also, let us know if this is your first time or your 20th year coming to our fine state. You never know you might get some information that will help you on your maiden voyage here!!

I know there are some vocal people on this site, please just let our fellow hunters post up without the threat of being ripped apart for coming here. As long as they aren't using guides, hehe!! :lol:

H2OfowlND


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I plan on hunting zone 3 north of DL. Last year was my first time and it was great but we got froze out after 3 days. I would love some advice on hunting in ND. I stayed in bisbee last year and found the local people to be very friendly and helpful.  That place got closed down or somthing  so I had to find a hotel in DL but plan to drive away to hunt. :beer: Again any advice would be appreciated. oh ya no guides for me.


----------



## DuckInn (Jul 29, 2003)

My brother and I will be coming to ND for the very first time this Oct. I'm 51 and he's 44. We have both hunted ducks since we were 8 yrs old in the very south central Minnesota area.

A friend of mine at work originates from La Moure and his father still owns the family farm there, even though he now lives in California. I have arranged permission for his place near La Moure (Zone 1?) and we plan on hunting there for 2-3 days in mid-October. My brother has also arranged with a friend to hunt their land north of Devils Lake near the Canadian border. We want to try for divers in that area for the rest of our licensed time. (Zone 3).

This is going to be a totally new experience for us, but something we just have to try before we are too old.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm glad to see that there are some coming out on there own. You really can find spots without the help of outfitters....
Good luck to all this Fall.....

Mav...


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

Zone 1 for 7 days and then zone 3 for 7 days.This will be my first trip up there and I can't wait.No guide for us either.


----------



## Pointers01 (Oct 1, 2002)

Was planning on Hunting Pheasants around Oakes again this year (Hunted there last year) with two dog training buddies, but not being able to hunt public land for the first 7 day's we will probably go to South Dakota. Shame as we really enjoyed the last trip, dogs had a blast too  . We bring 8 dogs to train and hunt, had great work outs for the dogs.
Closing off the public lands will likely put more pressure on hunting the private lands and pay to hunt  , don't like to pay to hunt private land, starts an unfair atvantage for us poor folk. Could stay home and do that. Have lots of places at home to pay and chase Ditch Parrots. Rather chase the tough Nodak birds.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Who says you HAVE to pay to hunt private land in ND? You knock on doors and ask to hunt if it is posted. If your so hell bent on hunting PLOTS land come here the 2nd week of pheasant, its much less crowded and there are still plenty of birds to go around. Adjust your schedule instead of complaining about not being able to hunt PLOTS.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Pointers01 (Oct 1, 2002)

H2OfowlND said:


> Who says you HAVE to pay to hunt private land in ND? You knock on doors and ask to hunt if it is posted. If your so hell bent on hunting PLOTS land come here the 2nd week of pheasant, its much less crowded and there are still plenty of birds to go around. Adjust your schedule instead of complaining about not being able to hunt PLOTS.
> 
> H2OfowlND


Did not complain, just stated a fact. We called several of the landowners in the Oakes area that had posted their property and were told it was pay to hunt land. We do not tresspass on others land with out permission.
If I was going to complain it would be about paying for the use or rather not being able to use land that my license money is used to pay for. Pay with no play that's a problem!!!!! But I did not complain about that FACT. 
Pointers01


----------



## JustinG (Jul 31, 2003)

This will be my first visit out to ND in mid october. I can't wait. Hunting zone 3 around devils lake area(not hunting the lake itself though) and doing it on our own. My dad and I have a couple guys coming out with us that have been to ND the last couple years, so they kinda have an idea where to go. Any pointers for a first timer would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks

Justin
[email protected]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

JustinG said:


> Any pointers for a first timer would be greatly appreciated!!


In the Devils Lake area you're probably going to have to drive a long ways out of town. Don't be afraid to put on at least 100 miles/night scouting. And be aware of the no tresspassing law if you hunt Nelson County to the east.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

Comming out October 25th and stay until November 1. This will be the 6th year out there. We hunt in Sheridan county zone 2 and have met LOTS of very nice people.


----------

